# What % Geek are you?



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.justsayhi.com/bb/geek

82%!  Yikes!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 17, 2007)

Only 50% geek.  Bit of a surprise really.


----------



## grydth (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm certainly close to 100%....... but note shooting skills in prior zombie survey and decide how wise it is to tease me about it!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 17, 2007)

94% Geek....not much of a surprise there....


----------



## Omar B (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't even have to take this test.  I've got every issue of Batman that's ever been printed in my 27 years of life, I have every Star Wars novel ever, as well as Ian Fleming, Robert E Howard, HP Lovecraft ... all nerd fare.  You know youre a nerd when you and your buds hang out and drink beer while wathcing Star Trek TNG


----------



## Kacey (Dec 17, 2007)

74%...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2007)

66% geek but understand something... I was first a NERD and thus evolved... so I'm not a pure-born/blood Geek... I bow in shame and stand proud...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 17, 2007)

*56% Geek!*


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 17, 2007)

I scored 125% geek !!!!!



There seem to be some sort bug in the code that made it ask me the same questions several times


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 17, 2007)

61%...

I'm worried.

But I needed an answer that wasn't there on a few questions. 

For example... My wife says that my main method of communicating with family members that aren't in earshot isn't a phone.  It's her...


----------



## TheOriginalName (Dec 17, 2007)

56% Geek.....but i think it is a bit lower than what it should be....

fine - i use windows, but only to piss off my mac mates

And no questions regarding monty python....ahhhhhh


----------



## crushing (Dec 17, 2007)

77%

But I have beautiful, legible, chicken scratches for handwriting.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 17, 2007)

55% Geek.

That's me ... the fencewalker.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 17, 2007)

82%?  I honestly think I should be a lot higher than that!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 17, 2007)

83%

But I think I should get bonues points for immediately thinking about how slow the site was reacting and how it could be improved so as not to leave me wondering if it had registered my click...


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 17, 2007)

71%


----------



## LuzRD (Dec 17, 2007)

64% and i dont know how to feel about that exactly.


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 17, 2007)

61% but i think i muliti clicked a few non-geek answers


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2007)

Uh...23%...heh.


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2007)

90% geek. The shame. It should have been higher.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 18, 2007)

*89% Geek.*


Damnit!!!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 18, 2007)

34%. Higher than I thought


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 18, 2007)

66% but i think it should be a lot higher, i know Im way more of a geek

B


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm 52%--just a LITTLE over half geek. Cool.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 19, 2007)

60%


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 19, 2007)

41%


----------



## tellner (Dec 19, 2007)

I just realized what the problem was. 

A *real* Geek would have cracked the site to give himself a higher score.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 19, 2007)

I am slowing down. I scored only 91%.  *SNIFF* I think more geek work is in order.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 19, 2007)

I got a 36%

I think I out grew alot of my "geekness".  Although, it does seem to come out at the most inappropriate times.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 19, 2007)

Truly freighting it said I was 40% geek and I did not think it would be that high. Most br the questions about comics and TV that made it that high


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, this is what I want to know.  There is a question on there that reads:

Who created this: /(bb|[^b]{2})/

Now, are they talking about regular expressions?  
What is that thing?  It looks like some kind of reg-ex, but I can't seem to figure it out.

What is that thing?


----------



## thardey (Dec 21, 2007)

70% Geek,

But I think should get extra because I first picked 3.141526 on sight, then went back and fixed it when I saw 42!

Agreed, there shoulda been more monty python stuff.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2007)

31%...

but I am quite okay with NOT being a geek!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm 39% according to this.

I think it depends on what people "geek" on. If there was an MA geek quiz, I'd rank way to high for my comfort.


----------



## Carol (Dec 21, 2007)

96 percent geek.  

And damn proud of it!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm with Jade.......23% Geek


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow I have the lowest so far
"You are 22% Geek!"
And my job is all about computers; Hardware, Software, Network, Security, hell I even support Macs.... Could explain why I don't like it


----------

